# Sleep and Dreams > Sleep and Health >  >  Any way to become a lighter sleeper?

## Souperman22

I'm a really deep sleeper, and always have been, and it's irritating to me. It's near impossible to use an alarm clock short of the loudest one available, but even that tends to awaken my family in other rooms more often than me right next to it. I've heard of medicines and techniques that can make you sleep better, but is there some kind of way to do the opposite?

----------


## panta-rei

For me it was time...

As a kid I was the deepest sleeper around. Now, I'm generally a light sleeper... I know this doesn't help now, but maybe autosuggestion can make an impact.

----------


## marcc

This has plagued me too  :smiley: 

Found a quick and 99&#37; working technique; make sure when the sun comes up, you let the light into your eyelids. Meaning no sleeping masks, or blinds or curtains. Just leave your windows bare and your vision un-obstructed and it should work wonders on your dreaming, sleeping, and restfulness  ::D:

----------


## oniman7

I wish I could say I could help, but I'm a very light sleeper. The smallest noise wakes me up during the night. However, I remember about.... 7 years ago, when my parents would come to wake me up, they'd have to shake me and yell in my ear. A good way you could train yourself (though not fun) would be to try the following. Get a very good, dedicated friend. Get him/her to sit by your bed with a scary mask after you go to sleep. When you wake up, you will see it and get scared. As long as it's a good friend, and doesn't let the joke go on, you should realize it's them and have no problem getting back to sleep. Do it for a couple of nights in a row. Depending on what kind of person you are, this should have 2 side effects:
1) you will wake up easier, because you know that things are often around you when you're sleeping (subconsciously, of course)
2) You won't be scared of people in masks anymore.  :tongue2: 

Now, while what I just described may seem a bit extreme to you (and it probably is) do something along those lines, and you should find you're a lighter sleeper. It's the great thing about the human body. It's so adaptable.

----------


## Michael

I wish I could be a deeper sleeper. Even someone closing a car door down the streen wakes me up. =\

----------


## oniman7

Well, if zombies, attack, you and me will be the ones that live! I hope I'm not the one that transmits the virus.... all my preparation for nothing. Sorry for the epic off topic post, it's late at night and I'm "hyper"

----------


## guitarboy

I've always been a deep sleeper, but If a zombie attacks, I'll be in my bunker, located in my bed. Screw you all.
What helps me is ipod alarms. I have a playlist that goes from easy listening to metal, and it slowly wakes me up, no joke.  When I wake up, I normally either go back to bed or I Splash freezing water on my face.

----------

